# Pasta Machine Grain Mill.....disaster



## DiscoStu (28/6/09)

So I read some recent threads on Pasta Machines converted to grain mills and thought that's for me. Being someone who likes to try and do things on the cheaper side where possible. The idea of spending $20 on a pasta machine and roughing up the rollers versus spending $200-$300 on a grain mill was very appealing.

Things started off ok, roughed up the rollers with with a drill bit at an angle, got quite a good cross hatch pattern going. So I went and bought a 25kg bag of JW Pils malt. Then I built a secured the mill to board and built a hopper. Tested some and it was ok but wasn't pulling it through well enough so I roughed up the rollers some more and presto worked a treat. Was pretty happy with the crush.





So this morning I decide I'll brew today and so I start crushing the grain for my German Pils, I about 2.5kg done and things start to go wrong. First the spade drill bit I'm using to drive the mill snaps, ok off the the hardware store to by a new one, afterall it was a cheapy anyway. $10 later I come home with a new one and start again.

Grind a bit more and then the mills seems to be free spinning, no grain it coming thru at all. So I pull it apart and find the cogs that drive the rollers are stuffed. 




So that's that, just under 3kg crushed, a busted cheap excuse for a mill and no brewing today. Brewing is on hold till I save up and buy a proper mill :angry: . I think I've I'd spent more on the pasta machine to start with this might not have happened but then again maybe I should have saved up and bought the right tool for the job.


----------



## danman (28/6/09)

reminds me of a saying my grandfather always used to say. "the poor man will always pay twice dan" meaning if you cut corners you will still have to spend the money you were trying to save,plus what you spent on corner cutting.
badluck stu better luck next time


----------



## clean brewer (28/6/09)

Yes, a "Pasta Machine is a Pasta Machine" and a "Grain Mill is a Grain Mill"

h34r: CB


----------



## QldKev (28/6/09)

I looked at the same, a cheaper way. But I found at some stage most who use a cheaper mill always end up upgrading... I havd a MM2 and have never looked back. (thanks to AndrewQld for getting me onto these)

QldKev


----------



## DiscoStu (29/6/09)

Well this story has a happy ending, SWMBO has agreed that I should buy a proper grain mill


----------



## eric8 (29/6/09)

Just a shame you can't go out and buy one today to finish the brew!!


----------

